

In the Beginning Was the Command Line - byrneseyeview
http://www.spack.org/wiki/InTheBeginningWasTheCommandLine?ResubSinceItIsNowHackerNews

======
gebloom
"I embraced OS X as soon as it was available and have never looked back. So a
lot of In the Beginning...was the Command Line is now obsolete. I keep meaning
to update it, but if I'm honest with myself, I have to say this is unlikely."

------
michaelneale
An oldie but a goodie. Has a bit of open source myth in it though. He kind of
believes that it magically congeals out of the ether, rather then by frequent
(and paid for) hard work of hackers and engineers in a deliberate fashion.

